

You are getting used by your accounting software - chexton
http://invc.me/blog/you-are-getting-used-by-your-accounting-software/

======
folz
The author does a lot of fence-sitting for very little conclusion. For
instance:

    
    
         Your focus should be on responsibly tracking your cashflow
    

versus

    
    
        [A]ll I really only care about is one thing: my bank balance
    

Responsibly tracking cash flow is completely different than knowing your bank
balance. One is hard and requires keeping track of income, payments, expenses,
etc; the other involves pushing a button at an ATM.

Similarly:

    
    
        You...need an accountant. Someone who can do your tax
    

versus

    
    
        what you really need is software
    

TurboTax != a trained accountant.

It's also childishly written. "The nasty stuff the tax man needs to see,"
really? It's almost as bad as Blogger Bob. This reads like (bad) advertising
copy for a press release, but it somehow got five points in five minutes. I'd
suspect fake accounts, but pg is good about detecting upvote rings.

------
mbaukes
yes I am

------
nknight
I'm guessing this guy isn't an accountant anymore because he was really bad at
it. What he refers to as "keeping accountants happy" is actually keeping the
government, investors, and partners happy. It's also answering questions like
"Where is all my money going?" and "Is one of my employees stealing from me?".

Anal-retentive bookkeeping exists because life is often deeply unkind to those
who fail to keep track of their money.

